# big house for 50000$?



## Losb7Algerie (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi everybody!
I was wandering where could i buy a good big house 5 bedroom preferably for around 50000$ either south or central portugal if anyone could provide the links of the ads as it is very hard for me to search in portuguese!:


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

There are several Central Portugal based estate agent websites which are in English, several Portuguese ones where you can put in your search criteria by translating the word "bedroom" and several non- Portuguese 3rd party web sites which combine country listings which are in English. None of which I can give you links to due to the anti-advertising policy here but all of which are very easy to find using the internet search engine of your choice and typing "house" and Portugal".


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Check out the West central area, around Castello Branco. You will have no problems there, but it will almost certainly need a fair amount of renovation for that price.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I think you mean East Central area and Castelo Branco. Don't confuse the poor chap!!


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Maggy Crawford said:


> I think you mean East Central area and Castelo Branco. Don't confuse the poor chap!!


Ha ha! Yes, I do - there's me getting my left and right muddled up again. Still!! lol


----------

